# Encoding problems - Russian forum



## Oh là là

Прошу  прощения, что пишу не по теме. У меня часто ( а сегодня – постоянно) вместо  кириллицы отображаются какие-то символы) . Мало того, текст написанный  по-французски, также отобразился в виде символов. Возможно, кто-нибудь знает,  как с этим бороться?


----------



## Q-cumber

Надо "играть" с настройками кодировок в "обозревателе". Для русского языка "правильная" кодировка - Cyrillic -> Windows 1251, для французского - Western European -> Windows 1252 соотвественно. Вообще-то броузер должен автоматически выбирать кодировку, но на этом форуме периодически бывают какие-то сбои.


----------



## IGGor

А вообще, на форумах где используют utf8 по умолчанию проблем *ни у кого * не бывает.
Все проблемы можно было бы решить разом легко и просто, это зависит от админов.


----------



## Kolan

iggor said:


> А вообще, на форумах где используют utf8 по умолчанию проблем *ни у кого *не бывает.


У меня на этом форуме никогда не было проблем с кодировками (исключая один случай, когда я пытался напечатать букву *ять, *используя чей-то Макинтош), и это при том, что кругом у меня компьютерное иноязычие, не всегда дружественное (плохо доходят письма с российских адресов).

Но почему-то не всегда рисуются рожицы из законного набора.


----------



## FYV

The Russian forum page encoding is set to "ISO-8859-1" (western european"). You can see it if you look at the HTML source of the page:



> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />


 
Because of this many posts can't be viewed properly (You have to change the encoding manualy to "windows-1251" in the internet explorer);

I suppose it's because some browsers that run on the russian windows post messages in "windows-1251" (russian encoding for windows) regardless of the page encoding.

I think that this problem can be solved by changing page ecoding to "windows-1251"  for russian forum


----------



## Q-cumber

I've looked through the page's  source code and IMHO it needs some minor amendments, as to the charset settings:


> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="ltr" lang=*"en"*>
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; *charset=ISO-8859-1*" />
> <meta name="generator" content="vBulletin 3.7.3" />



Here below is a sample code of a Russian VBulletin forum page:


> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="ltr" *lang="ru"*>
> <head>
> <!-- no cache headers -->
> <meta http-equiv="Pragma" content="no-cache" />
> <meta http-equiv="Expires" content="-1" />
> <meta http-equiv="Cache-Control" content="no-cache" />
> <!-- end no cache headers -->
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; *charset=UTF-8*" />
> <meta name="generator" content="vBulletin 3.7.3" />


----------



## mkellogg

Right now, we don't have a choice of encodings. Anyway, no matter what the encoding is, messages sent in some other encoding will not appear correctly.

I'm still trying to figure out why some people have their browsers hard coded to a specific encoding.

Mike


----------



## Panda Nocta

> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />


Воистину.

Вот пример:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1138675


> < Vary: Accept-Encoding
> < Transfer-Encoding: chunked
> < Content-Type: text/html; charset=*ISO-8859-1*
> <
> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="ltr" lang="en">
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=*ISO-8859-1*" />
> <meta name="generator" content="vBulletin 3.7.3" />


Причем с Unicode все ок, т.к. он передается через мультиграфы:


> & # 1 0 5 8 ;  & # 1 0 9 1 ; & #  1 0 9 0 ;  & # 1 0 9 0 ;  & # 1 0 8 6 ;  & # 1 0 7 8 ; & # 1 0 7 7 ;


Но сообщения, которые, вероятно, были отправлены браузером с 1251 по умолчанию (последнее сообщение) передаются как есть:


> <div>
> Originally Posted by <strong>panda nocta</strong>
> <a href="showthread.php?p=5889904#post5889904" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="images/buttons/viewpost.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
> </div>
> <div>........<br />
> <b>�� ������������� ����������� �� ��������� ������������ �������� �����������</b>.........</div>


----------

